# Showing the Ropes...City Creek 6-2



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

TDT was too lazy to put this report up....so I will be taking the honor of describing today's adventure. We had some big plans for this weekend...but mother nature had some bigger more "shocking" plans, so we bailed on our planned "big Uinta adventure". With it being free fishing day, we decided to go somewhere where a rookie would have a hard time getting into fish.

Up to City Creek Canyon we went! Wanting to show TDT just how good that canyon can be I played guide....well for most of the time anyways. Kinda hard not to throw a cast when your twin pulls in a few right in front of you! TDT and I started at what I like to call the spooky hole, cause the fish run in fear when a bi pedal mammal comes walkin by. Sure enough the hole lived up to its name....the fish scattered like a bunch of criminals when the cops show up.

So I took him up to my "productive" hole. Sure enough with his 1st cast....came a ambitions trio of browns on the attack. The flashes looked like brown lightning...and BOOM...TDT got the 1st fish of the day









After watching him loose some fish on the reel in, I took him up to a spot where we could both get some fish. Of course I took the area with the better action. 1st cast with a CD 3 Rapala I got my 1st fish....a dinky cutty...which was nice to see....now I know even the smallest of fish will take that CD 3. TDT got another Brown Trout and lost a few more.

At the "big hole" I knew TDT would get at least a couple of fish. We down climbed the steeps to get the goods....and with the 1st cast came 4-5 chasing fish. Next cast TDT got one, but lost it. Next cast TDT's rod went bendo and I watched as a Brown put on a arial display. Being a "guide" I watched my "client" reel in his catch...probley more excited than him!









After he hooked a few more I had enough....I just had to throw my gear at them! So I threw the rapala and got a good fish on it...but it got off. Just then a dog showed up to ruin the hole so we raced up to another favorite spot of mine. At this next place TDT only got few bites.....which is sad because I have always got a few fish there...in fact that is where I got my 1st ever "City Creek" catch. Did run into a bee on a pretty cool flower....this one is known as a "TyeDye Rose"









Then TDT went to a stretch that I have never considered as a fishing hole....and actually got a few jumping browns...then a brown that felt like getting a photo shoot. WOW the "client" taught the "guide" this time!









So I took him up to one last good hole...nice, big and deep this one was. Knowing there are some prizes in there I let him go for it....and sure enough he got a nice 14in Brown (a prize for that creek) on the 2nd cast! 









Running out of light we hiked back down. I was still allowing him to take all the glory. TDT tried a few holes, with arial browns in hot pursuit! Then TDT hoots at me that he got one.....a dinker, then he hoots again....and got another 14 incher! With him on a steep slope no picture was taken. After hearing that he had some success I just could not take it....it just had to get another fish. So I threw a " Silver Black Back Tube'A'Dou " and got a brown on a small waterfall. As I kept casting I saw a Brown try to "jump" the waterfall much like a salmon which was pretty cool....considering it came right at me.

The daylight was running out so TDT hit a few more holes and managed another fish. All in all I got 2 fish, TDT landed 6 and we each lost probly double. It was simply amazing how many chased the lure but never bit......smart fish. TDT was using a gold blue fox size 1 all day. On the way back to the car I found a patch of Purple Geranium. All in all...not a bad day at all!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very nice! Neat little stream. Same dog :?:


----------



## blackirish (Apr 2, 2011)

have you ran into any rattle snakes up there? I was going up there a lot two summers ago and I about stepped on one. Lost its appeal after that.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

blackirish said:


> have you ran into any rattle snakes up there? I was going up there a lot two summers ago and I about stepped on one. Lost its appeal after that.


No but there was a garter snake this time. As a kid I did see a couger once.


----------

